

Relay is Way More Fun than SnapChat - marcochiang
http://relay.im
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;relay.im is one of my favorite mobile apps and it is, in my honest opinion, more entertaining than SnapChat. I&#x27;m constantly using Relay and there is something magical about being able to instantly send a related GIF reaction to your friends. Every new GIF that pops up sends me head over heels. What is so powerful about this app is that it provides daily content, new GIFs, for users to enjoy. This makes it incredibly sticky as well as being able to share newly discovered GIFs to friends. It&#x27;s the newest way to communicate because very often text by itself can be misinterpreted. GIFs prevent that miscommunication by relaying personalized GIF reactions.<p>SnapChat has just become a dump of unwanted snaps. My thumb has better things to do than press and hold down to see food pics.
======
marcochiang
[http://relay.im](http://relay.im) is one of my favorite mobile apps and it
is, in my honest opinion, more entertaining than SnapChat. I'm constantly
using Relay and there is something magical about being able to instantly send
a related GIF reaction to your friends. Every new GIF that pops up sends me
head over heels. What is so powerful about this app is that it provides daily
content, new GIFs, for users to enjoy. This makes it incredibly sticky as well
as being able to share newly discovered GIFs to friends. It's the newest way
to communicate because very often text by itself can be misinterpreted. GIFs
prevent that miscommunication by relaying personalized GIF reactions.

SnapChat has just become a dump of unwanted snaps. My thumb has better things
to do than press and hold down to see food pics.

------
jtfrench
...is this just a way to get me to look at relay?

~~~
marcochiang
Well, I'm just trying to make an argument that I think Relay has a lot of
potential especially if something like SnapChat has gotten so big.

